# Seling via ebay



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

I will be putting two used espresso machines and a grinder on ebay presently.

Is it ok to put direct links for them on the forum?

Items are - Wega Mini Nova HX, Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Brasilia 45 and are available to view near Bath.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Why not just advertise them on the forum and avoid any eBay fees?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd be interested in learning the correct protocol too as I have a grinder listed atm


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Well I just searched for them and couldn't find them so you might want to review how you've listed them.

There's a subforum specifically for linking to ads on gumtree and ebay.


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

They start at 4pm


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

You're running them as auctions so they should be listed in the ebay/gumtree section.

The for sale section should only have items that you're selling with a specific asking price.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Tsangpa said:


> You're running them as auctions so they should be listed in the ebay/gumtree section.
> 
> The for sale section should only have items that you're selling with a specific asking price.


The posting guidelines for ebay links would suggest otherwise. 

Only "Buy it Now" items should be placed in this section - as these could represent a deal.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Other have posted threads here with the purchase price they would be happy to accept on the forum (much like an ebay BIN price) as well as saying "also selling on ebay" with link.

Couldn't hut yo clarify the rules however in the sticky.


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi, I am still rather confused so will list as below unless asked to remove or the post is deleted.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132612644249?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132612644952?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132612642293?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Would accept offer over £250 for all three but individuals better done via auctions above.

PM if any questions.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Tsangpa said:


> You're running them as auctions so they should be listed in the ebay/gumtree section.
> 
> The for sale section should only have items that you're selling with a specific asking price.


NO just BUY NOW in gumtree/ebay listings


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

matharon said:


> Hi, I am still rather confused so will list as below unless asked to remove or the post is deleted.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132612644249?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> ...


It aint that hard , read the sales rules.

No ebay link in this thread

No Pm for any items listed.

If you want to sell on this thread , list them with a price

Or just read the sales rules.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Moved to eBay thread


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

*Before posting an eBay link in the Deals section, please read the following guidelines;*

*
Only "Buy it Now" items should be placed in this section - as these could represent a deal*

So does this not count?


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

The whole thing needs to be scrapped and he needs to post them in the For Sale listings surely?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

FWIW - the rule that says you can only post ebay links with BIN prices is only there to 'protect' potential bargains others may be watching. Considering it is the OP's prerogative to tell as many people as possible about his ebay links I dont think posting the links is really running afoul of the spirit of that rule.

But I agree, the simple solution to the question is to post it up on the F/S forum with a list price.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Dylan said:


> FWIW - the rule that says you can only post ebay links with BIN prices is only there to 'protect' potential bargains others may be watching. Considering it is the OP's prerogative to tell as many people as possible about his ebay links I dont think posting the links is really running afoul of the spirit of that rule.
> 
> But I agree, the simple solution to the question is to post it up on the F/S forum with a list price.


But as you say the people who may be watching will have the price inflated because he is allowed to break the rules... which goes against what the forum is about really... I thought we were here to help each other not just ourselves?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Dylan said:


> FWIW - the rule that says you can only post ebay links with BIN prices is only there to 'protect' potential bargains others may be watching. Considering it is the OP's prerogative to tell as many people as possible about his ebay links I dont think posting the links is really running afoul of the spirit of that rule.
> 
> But I agree, the simple solution to the question is to post it up on the F/S forum with a list price.


Not sure what it being the OP's items have to do with it. Who's to say that just because it's the OP's items, another member wasn't keeping an eye on it hoping for a bargain?

It matters not though as @Glenn has decided it belongs there & since it's his site, it's ultimately his choice. Perhaps the rule could be amended to cover members own ebay auction items?

I fully agree it would have been much simpler if the items were just listed for sale here with a fixed price while stating they were also on the bay.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think there is a clear difference if the seller is a member of this forum.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Dylan said:


> I think there is a clear difference if the seller is a member of this forum.


So he is allowed to inflate the price by telling all and sundry?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

As we have said above, there is no specific rule. But if you were to ask me then yes, he should be able to advertise his sale however he likes


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

One of the problems with older used equipment is trying to put a value on it.

I would like to get a reasonable price for each of the items and at the same time offer the same opportunity to experiment and learn about machines and coffee that I had initially from this same equipment.

Following a lengthy trip to Australia and NZ my wife and I were bowled over by the quality of coffee served just about everywhere. I joined this forum and several others to learn how to make a decent cup at home and bought this kit as part of the experiment.

With enormous help from members comments and in particular from several forum days at Rave and latterly detailed advice from both "Daves" on grinders and machines I have ended up with premium kit and now can reproduce the best flat whites we enjoyed down under.

Because I have had several requests for a buy it now price on the Lusso and in view of some of the comments above I will give a price indicator below on each of the machines.

They all worked fine when I took them out of service about 15 months ago and can be inspected pretty much any time although having been cleaned up for sale I will not be able to demonstrate actually working so no warranty and buyer beware etc. Until cash is in hand I will leave up on the auction site and may well have to accept lower than these indicators - hope that helps and is ok with forum rules which I still think are a little bit ambiguous so apologies again if this is not according to procedure.

I would LIKE to cover original costs and extras bought as follows-

Wega mini nova £100, Ponte Vecchio Lusso £175 and Brasilia RR45 £75


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

One of the problems with older used equipment is trying to put a value on it.

I would like to get a reasonable price for each of the items and at the same time offer the same opportunity to experiment and learn about machines and coffee that I had initially from this same equipment.

Following a lengthy trip to Australia and NZ my wife and I were bowled over by the quality of coffee served just about everywhere. I joined this forum and several others to learn how to make a decent cup at home and bought this kit as part of the experiment.

With enormous help from members comments and in particular from several forum days at Rave and latterly detailed advice from both "Daves" on grinders and machines I have ended up with premium kit and now can reproduce the best flat whites we enjoyed down under.

Because I have had several requests for a buy it now price on the Lusso and in view of some of the comments above I will give a price indicator below on each of the machines.

They all worked fine when I took them out of service about 15 months ago and can be inspected pretty much any time although having been cleaned up for sale I will not be able to demonstrate actually working so no warranty and buyer beware etc. Until cash is in hand I will leave up on the auction site and may well have to accept lower than these indicators - hope that helps and is ok with forum rules which I still think are a little bit ambiguous so apologies again if this is not according to procedure.

I would LIKE to cover original costs and extras bought as follows-

Wega mini nova £100, Ponte Vecchio Lusso £175 and Brasilia RR45 £75

Or as stated earlier £250 for all three collected.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Ok I will take the Ponte Vecchio at £175please. I will PM my details to arrange collection.

I know this is in the wrong place but hey ho it seems anything goes...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Those are great prices for all of those items, I'm sure you would be able to sell them on the forum with no eBay fees. Russe has already taken the Ponte and the Mini Nova would make a superb upgrade from a Classic or Silvia for someone if they can get past the questionable looks









I would pop a new thread in the F/S section if I were you as this one has turned into a bit of a debate thread.


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

Offer from Russe11 accepted and listing ended.

Other two items will remain on auction as one bid and many watchers.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Those machines a real blast from the past for me....well I remember reviewing the old Lusso 1. I had one of those grinders as well. The only machine I never had was a Wega Mini Nova, Pennine tea and coffee used to sell them, probably still do.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

russe11 said:


> Ok I will take the Ponte Vecchio at £175please. I will PM my details to arrange collection.
> 
> I know this is in the wrong place but hey ho it seems anything goes...


(I would mod it if I had the first clue where to go with it!)

Can I strongly yet politely suggest the op lists the two items in the actual for sale thread and I'll lock this!?


----------

